# Feeding LGDs



## Moonshine (Aug 20, 2013)

What are you feeding your LGDs? I have been feeding my Pyrenees/Anatolian Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice Formula. But my Chocolate Lab loves it and she just been getting a high protein cheap brand and doesn't want to eat the cheap stuff anymore. So I am just curious what everyone else is feeding their LGDs or other dogs.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 20, 2013)

We feed ours Blue Seal Puppy kibble, but will be transitioning them soon as they are 16 months old.  Ours also get white rice and eggs daily.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been feeding diamond naturals lamb and rice.  I've never fed puppy food.  I was feeding a cheaper brand and now that I switched she is loving dinner time.  

In the heat I'm fighting to get weight on her. She gets lots of raw treats and eggs but skinny as a rail all the same.


----------

